# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Wat is uw verhaal over het ziekenhuis?

## M.Heerings

Deel uw ervaring en draag bij aan betere zorg in de toekomst! Jaarlijks moeten duizenden mensen naar het ziekenhuis. Een kort of lang verblijf in een ziekenhuis maakt vaak veel indruk. Op patiënten én hun naasten. 

De site www.patientenwetenbeter.nl brengt die ervaringen in kaart. Schrijft u mee? 

De onderzoekers van het Rathenau Instituut en het Levensverhalenlab van de Universiteit Twente willen deze waardevolle verhalen gebruiken om meer inzicht te krijgen in de manier waarop patiënten de verleende ziekenhuiszorg ervaren en in wat we van hen kunnen leren als het gaat om goede zorg in ziekenhuizen. Deze inzichten gebruiken we voor het opstellen van een manifest voor de politiek, en om workshops voor zorgverleners te ontwikkelen. Het Rathenau Instituut wil hiermee bijdragen aan het versterken van de autonomie van patiënten.

Wat maakte u mee in het ziekenhuis? Deel uw verhaal op: www.patientenwetenbeter.nl

Hartelijk dank,

Marjolijn Heerings
[email protected]
(onderzoeker Rathenau Instituut)

----------

